# Living in Israel



## Dot9765 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello,

I would like to get some information on moving to Israel. I have looked at the government website for information and alot of it is in Hebrew. What documentation would be needed? I also have a small dog and would need to know the best way to transport her and any documentation for her as well. I do plan to go to work so any input on jobs would be great as well as apartment information. I am looking at Jerusalem of Tel Aviv. I probably won't be driving there for awhile so a place with good public transportation would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Spring B (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Dot,

Both Tel Aviv and Jerusalem have good public transportation systems (I'm more familiar with the Jerusalem system); it's usually better to take public transportation than drive. Apartments in Jerusalem (likely also in Tel Aviv), are owned and rented out by individuals, not by building landlords, so your dog should be welcome anywhere (unlike in, say, Manahattan, where they have "no dog" policies in some buildings).
For english information on Israel, the Nefesh b'Nefesh website (nbn.org.il) is probably your best bet. They're focused on people who are immigrating, but they'll probably have useful info, and might even know about people who are just coming and want a work visa, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## chimikos (May 9, 2014)

what if you own a company ? This can get you a business visa or no?


----------

